# My Training and ISSA Log.



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello Iron Mag.  I'm currently trying to gain back some of my old strength.  Ive also decided to get my ISSA cert for the hell of it. 

Here are some of my old personal records.

Bench Press-270x1
Deadlift-455x1
Squat-335x1
Rack Pull (Below Knees)-495x1
Push Jerk-185x5
DB Bench-100x6

That was about 6 months ago.  I expect ill be able to catch back up to that in short time.
I'm currently messing around with a push/pull/legs routine.  Any and all comments are welcomed.


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Last Wed Pull*

Sumo Deadlift
225x3
325x5, 5, 5

Hang Cleans
155x3
145x5, 3

Explosive Pullups
5, 5, 5

***one Mile Run With Moderate Intensity***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Yesterday Push*

BENCH PRESS
215X3, 3, 3

PUSH JERKS
155X5, 5, 4

ALTERNATING DB FRONT RAISES
25X10, 10, 10

***one mile run moderate intensity***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pull*

SUMO DEADLIFT
225X3
365X2, 2, 2

HANG CLEAN
165X2, 2, 2

LAT PULL DOWNS (UNDERHAND GRIP)
150X5, 5, 5

***One mile run medium intensity***

I haven't had a chance to read any of my ISSA stuff lately, ill be back on it tomorrow.


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Legs/Abs*

SQUATS
135X5
245X3, 3, 3

GOODMORNINGS
155X5
165X5, 5

DECLINE SITUPS
+35X15, 12, 10

***One mile run medium intensity***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Push*

BENCH PRESS
135X3
185X10, 8, 5

DIPS
10, 10, 10

ALT FRONT RAISE
20X12, 12, 12

***one mile run***

+++used short rest time on all sets today+++


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pull*

SUMO DEADLIFT
135X3
235X10, 10, 10

HANG CLEAN
115X8
125X8, 8

PASCHAL HAMMER PULL UPS
10, 10, 10

***one mile run***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Legs/abs*

BACK SQUATS
215X10
205X10
185X10

GOODMORNINGS
125X10, 10, 10

DECLINE SIT UPS
40X10, 10, 10

***one mile run***


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 17, 2009)

sara said:


> Welcome!



thanks


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Push*

BENCH PRESS
95X3
135X3
200X6, 6, 4

DB SHOULDER PRESS
60X6
65X6, 6

ALT FRONT RAISE
30X8, 8, 8

***one mile run***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pull*

SUMO DEADLIFT
225X3
335X5, 5, 5

DB SNATCH FROM HANG
70X5, 5, 5, 5

PULL UPS-GRIP AWAY
5, 5, 5

***one mile run***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Push*

BENCH PRESS
135X3
225X1, 3
=SLOW NEG, LONG PAUSE, FAST EXPLODE
135X8

DB OHP
70X5, 5, 3

ALT DB FRONT RAISE
25X12,12,12

***one mile run*** 


I skiped leg day last week.....


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pull*

SUMO DEADLIFT
225X3
385X3, 2
315X7

BENT BB ROWS
135X10, 10, 10

WIDE GRIP PULL UPS
5, 5, 5

***one mile run***


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice deads!  How much do you weigh?


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice deads!  How much do you weigh?



Thanks!  During the colder times (like now) I dont mind hanging around 185-190.  Today im 180.


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Legs*

BOX SQUATS 
135X3
225X3
275X3
285X3
295X3
_-I USED A BENCH FOR MY BOX_

FRONT SQUATS
135X8, 8, 8

DECLINE SIT UPS
+45X12, 12, 12

***one mile run***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Push*

Bench Press
135x3
185x10, 10, 10

Push Press
135x5, 5, 4

Alt Db Front Raise
20x14, 14, 14

***12 Min Hit***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Back/legs*

Squat
135x3
225x8, 8, 6

Sldl
135x3
225x8, 8, 8

Hyper Ext
8, 8, 8

***10 Min Hit***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Push*

BENCH PRESS
135X3
200X8, 8, 6

CGPB
140X8, 8, 8

ALT FRONT RAISE
35X8, 8, 8

***12 Min Hit***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pull*

SUMO DEADLIFT
225X3
300X8, 8, 8

BENT DB ROWS
60X8, 8
60X8, 8
60X8, 8

WIDE GRIP PULL UPS
5, 5, 5

***12 Min Hit***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Legs*

BOX SQUATS
135X5
275X5, 5, 5
_(USED BENCH AS BOX)_

SLDL
245X5, 5, 5

DECLINE SIT UPS WITH 8 KILO KETTLE BELL
20, 20, 20

***12 Min Hit***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Push*

DB FLAT BENCH
90X5,5,5

DB OHP
75X3,3 PR
55X8

CABLE CROSS
40X10,10,10

***12 Min Hit***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Yesterday Pull*

SUMO DEADLIFT
135X3
225X3
365X5 (REP PR I THINK)

RDL
315X5, 3

HAMMER PULL UPS
10, 10, 10

CABLE REAR DELT RAISE
20X10
25X8
15X10

***12 Min Hit***


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Legs*

Box Squats
225x3
315x1
320x1
325x1

Db Sldl
50x10, 10, 10

Decline Sit Ups With 24kilo Kettle Bell
10, 10, 10


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 17, 2009)

Doing fine, keep up the hard work bro.

How many days per week you train?


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks.  I Train mon, wed, and fri. push pull legs.


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Monday push*

Bb Flat Bench Press
45x10
95x3
135x3
230x2
205x4
185x5

Bb Decline Bench Press
135x12, 12, 12

Db Military Press
50x10, 8, 7

Cable Chest Cross
50x10, 10, 10


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Pull*

SUMO DEAD LIFT
225X3
315X1
405X1
425X1
430Xmiss, I got the bar to my kness and gave it up

RDL
275X8, 5, 5

BENT DB ROWS
70X5, 5
70X5, 5
70X5, 5

WIDE LAT PULL DOWNS
100X10
110X10
110X10

PREACHER CURLS
50X10, 10

---10 MIN HIT---


----------

